# Canine Dentists in SoCal? Need Referrals please



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good canine dentist for a root canal? One of the malinois in our training group broke her canine the other night at training. There must of been weakening or a fracture at the gumline as it was a surprise to everyone. I'm trying to help the owner find a vet that will do a root canal at a fair price if a root canal is necessary.

Thanks,
Debbie Skinner
Les Ombres Valeureux
www.pawsnclaws.us
951 551 3879 cell


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Try Anson Tsugawa at California Animal Hospital. They are in Los Angeles.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Try Anson Tsugawa at California Animal Hospital. He is board certified and does great work. They are in Los Angeles.
http://www.californiaanimal.org/
310-479-3336


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Debbie, in addition to Terry's suggestion, here's the list of board certified veterinary dentists listed by state. Good luck!

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/diplomates.cfm


----------

